# Server stopped with "." in /var/log/messages



## ssbear (Aug 20, 2021)

Hy everyone.

Strange issue today: one of my local FreeBSD (12.2-RELEASE-p9) server (used for net/samba413 and multimedia/plexmediaserver, just for a TV) was off this morning. Uptime was two weeks.

I restarted it, and in /var/log/messages, I see this:

```
Aug 17 11:51:32 machine_name winbindd[74257]: [2021/08/17 11:51:32.090989,  0] ../../source3/rpc_server/rpc_ncacn_np.c:456(rpcint_dispatch)
Aug 17 11:51:32 machine_name winbindd[74257]:   rpcint_dispatch: DCE/RPC fault in call lsarpc:32 - DCERPC_NCA_S_OP_RNG_ERROR
Aug 17 11:51:32 machine_name winbindd[74257]: [2021/08/17 11:51:32.091316,  0] ../../source3/rpc_server/rpc_ncacn_np.c:456(rpcint_dispatch)
Aug 17 11:51:32 machine_name winbindd[74257]:   rpcint_dispatch: DCE/RPC fault in call lsarpc:32 - DCERPC_NCA_S_OP_RNG_ERROR
Aug 17 11:53:01 machine_name kernel: .
Aug 17 11:53:02 machine_name kernel: , 30939.
Aug 17 11:53:02 machine_name ntpd[845]: ntpd exiting on signal 15 (Terminated)
Aug 17 11:53:02 machine_name kernel: .
Aug 17 11:53:02 machine_name syslogd: last message repeated 1 times
Aug 17 11:53:02 machine_name syslogd: exiting on signal 15
Aug 20 14:03:50 machine_name syslogd: kernel boot file is /boot/kernel/kernel
Aug 20 14:03:50 machine_name kernel: ---<<BOOT>>---
```
So:
 - first messages seem to be related to another (and not related) issue.
 - second, at 11:53, I don't know what happened, and why I just got a "."
 - third, it's my manual reboot

Do you have any tips, files to check, or whatever to understand what happened? And fix if a problem is present somewhere. Hardware?
And why I got a "." log in /var/log/messages ? Noone were using the server (TV was off), no people connected (/var/log/auth.log) at this time or before, and no cron job since the night.
Any ReTex on a similar experience?


Thanks!


----------

